# Extensor Tenolysis/Repair radial sagittal fibers mcp joint



## gsteeves (Nov 24, 2009)

Good Afternoon,

Need some help with proceure.  Thanks in advance for your help and have a great Thanksgiving.

An oblique incision was made over the dorsal aspect of the metacarpophalangeal joint of the right long finger and dissection carried down exposing the extensor hood. There was a rent or tear in the proximal aspect of the radial sagittal hood. This was at the site of her tenderness. The extensor mechanism and hood was meticulously dissected away from the dorsal capsule (tenolysis).The wound was irrigated with normal saline. There was normal tracking of the extensor mechanism. The rent in the radial sagittal fibers was repaired with 4-0 Merceline suture in an interrupted figure-of-eight fashion after freshening the ends. 

There were no known intraoperative complications. The wound was irrigated and then closed with simple sutures of 5-0 nylon. 

Thank you,
Gail Steeves, CPC


----------

